# Tsunami Tournament Saltwater 7'0" 10-20# spinning rod



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I think I only used this rod a handful of times. In great shape. 9.5/10 cosmetic and functional. It is not an expensive rod so I would rather do a local (Charlotte metro area) sale but will ship at your expense if you want. 

$25 OBRO Dog not included


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Btw local cross post


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

Btw im sure this is a Andes tournament Rod and not a tsunami., but either way both are made by bihimi bay outfitters..

im interested in this rod does that butt cap come off and have a gimbel butt?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry you are correct! I was looking at a inshore conventional I have that is a Tsunami writing about this one. Thanks for the correction

As for the butt I will have to look. I don't remember having a gimble it but like I said, I didn't fish it except maybe one trip before I stopped fishing the planks and started more in the sand. I will look tonight


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

To all viewers of this thread: This is an Ande Tournament Saltwater 7'0" 20-30# spinning rod. 

I screwed up on the title. So sorry for any confusion. Price and shipping remain the same. Mods, if you need to dump it let me know and I will repost properly


----------

